# Uh oh, you guys pissed off Artest...



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/recap?gid=2006120106



> Perhaps the worst thing Dallas did was anger Ron Artest.
> 
> "I'm going to remember this game," said Artest, who didn't start because of a flare-up of an ongoing back problem, but led the Kings with 15 points. "I want to come back to Dallas and take a victory."


:biggrin:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Wow. I'm scared.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> Wow. I'm scared.


Me too


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

I found it annoying that on ESPN Fastbreak, when they broke down the game the dude hept saying Ron Artest was playing bad D but in all the examples he showed it was Salamon, or whoever #15 is...


----------



## sdn13 (May 6, 2005)

Yeah, 15 points is real scary.


----------



## Jordan_Mavs (Nov 30, 2006)

Somebody throw a beer at him, and he'll be really mad then.:chill:


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

What a nut.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I'd like him on our team....that's the kind of nut we need nh.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> I'd like him on our team....that's the kind of nut we need nh.


Then we either win a championship next year or we are doomed.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

It's a fine line between a team capable of exploding on the court, and a team that can explode in your face.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Well after the embarassing way we lost last year it's time to take some chances.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

_Dre_ said:


> Well after the embarassing way we lost last year it's time to take some chances.


something has to happen


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

_Dre_ said:


> I'd like him on our team....that's the kind of nut we need nh.


Want me some Sheed...


----------

